# Am I missing something?



## OK1975 (Jul 7, 2012)

I am new here and confused. I went to my PCP a couple of weeks ago because I could feel lumps on my neck. I had an ultrasound and 12 nodules were found. I was told about half of them were vascular. My doctor had bloodwork done, just TSH and TPO Ab. Even before seeing the results of the bloodwork he said that I should stop eating gluten and come back in 6 months for another US. I had some additional bloodwork done on my own. Here are the results...

TSH 0.235 (0.45-4.5) Low
TPO Ab 14 (0-35)
T4 Free 1.04 (.82-1.77)
Reverse T3 19.3 (13.5-34.2)
Anti thyroglobulin Ab <20 (0-40)
Triiodothyronine, Free 2.7 (2.0-4.4)

I am female and 36years old. I am not on any medication. I feel horrible though. My neck aches and voice is sore/raspy. I am exhausted & have a high resting heart rate, which is why I went to the doctor a few months ago. I have gained 20 pounds in the past year. I was at a perfect weight, now i am pudgy. I feel like such a hypochondriac.

I can't get to an endocrinologist without a referral and my current doctor said that I don't need to see one.

Thank you for any input.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome. Here are my thoughts....technically, all but one of your labs are all in the "normal" range, which is why this doctor isn't seeing an issue. But YOU know you're not feeling right, not to mention the 12 nodules. Your TSH result by itself would indicate slight hyperthyroid...but I honestly wonder whether that's what's making you feel so bad.

How large are your largest nodules? If you have any that are over 1 centimeter, they can/should be biopsied (with a fine needle) so you get a better idea of what you're dealing with.

The good news is he may be onto something with the gluten advice, though. Several members here do far better on a gluten-free diet.


----------



## OK1975 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you, Octavia. hugs3

I don't know how large my nodules are. I have called the medical records department at my doctor's office to see if I can get a copy of the US report. I just don't understand why my doctor isn't taking this more seriously when he has been trying to figure out why I am so tired and gaining weight. Under his care, I have been getting regular B12 shots, 20000 iu of Vitamin D daily, and testosterone pellets trying to figure out why I feel so badly (achey, hairloss to the point of bald spots, exhaustion, freezing cold... all hypo signs, but that doesn't seem to be the case).

He said that most women have nodules and the fact that they were distributed on both sides of my thyroid made him much less concerned about them being cancerous. I, however, don't understand enough to get the same warm, fuzzy feeling!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

OK1975 said:


> He said that most women have nodules and the fact that they were distributed on both sides of my thyroid made him much less concerned about them being cancerous. I, however, don't understand enough to get the same warm, fuzzy feeling!


I would agree with the "less concerned about them being cancer" part because you have several nodules (presumably small-ish) rather than one or two larger nodules, but that still doesn't help with your symptoms! (But I would like to reiterate the need to get any of the larger ones biopsied, nonetheless.)

Regarding the B-12 shots and Vitamin D supplements...are those efforts a shot in the dark (no pun intended), or are they based on diagnoses/deficiencies? (Vitamin D deficiency? Pernicious anemia?) If you are truly needing these supplements, I do wonder about nutrition absorption difficulties. Thoughts?


----------



## OK1975 (Jul 7, 2012)

My vitamin D and B12 have been low on several blood tests. I don't have those tests in front of me, but I remember that originally my Vitamin D was a 14 and the doctor said it should be at least a 30, but he would prefer closer to 70. After more than six months of taking 20,000 iu per day, my level is almost at a 70.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

OK1975 said:


> I am new here and confused. I went to my PCP a couple of weeks ago because I could feel lumps on my neck. I had an ultrasound and 12 nodules were found. I was told about half of them were vascular. My doctor had bloodwork done, just TSH and TPO Ab. Even before seeing the results of the bloodwork he said that I should stop eating gluten and come back in 6 months for another US. I had some additional bloodwork done on my own. Here are the results...
> 
> TSH 0.235 (0.45-4.5) Low
> TPO Ab 14 (0-35)
> ...


Vascular generally speaking is not good.

See figures 8a., 8b. and 8c..

http://radiographics.rsna.org/content/27/3/847.full

Start screaming the C word; you will get your referral. I would ask for ENT if it were me.

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=53303

http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx


----------

